

Ask HN: Are short-term internships/junior-positions possible? - argonaut

The "standard" internship tends to be something like 3 months long. Is it ever possible to get hired as an intern for 2 months, or even 1 month?<p>I'd also be interested in knowing if it is also possible to get hired for junior developer positions for periods of 1-2 months. Obviously that does seem like more of a contractor relationship.
======
EnderMB
Absolutely. I joined a scheme in the UK run by Shell called Shell Step. After
talking to one of their in-house recruiters they sent me to a medium-sized
company for an interview and for nine weeks I worked as a developer in this
firms marketing and development departments.

The experience was invaluable. I picked up ASP.NET/C# from working there and a
year later I had graduated. I had this, and another internship on my CV and
the second my exams started I had around six or seven offers for an interview.

------
sfrechtling
Of course. Asking the business you are applying to - or just asking businesses
straight up is one way you could organize this.

